
Android P is for poisoned platform? - ausjke
https://www.zdnet.com/article/android-p-is-for-poisoned-platform/
======
usermac
A good read—not what I was expecting. I won't spoil it for you but I do have a
comment about Android totally off he subject of the article but dear to me to
tell this community so indulge me would you?

A couple of days ago, over the EOL of Android post, I can't recall it's actual
title, I commented that Android was EOL with me after trying it for the third
time. I got several downvotes. Maybe I wasn't clear so let me say this: I
tried android when it was new and its UI was not clear and unpleasant. I went
back to iPhone iOS of whatever it was back then. Time passed and I tried it
again with similar results; back to iPhone/iOS. Then I wanted something new
but tried Android again and it was, again, bad. But instead of going to
iPhone, I went for Windows Phone and really enjoyed it. Time passed and I
could see that it was failing and when my bank stopped their support I knew I
had to leave it for... iPhone. This is present day. So now, my shared name for
my phone is "I'm a sheep it's an iPhone". This should tell you my feelings.

End-the-end I do look forward to "what's next" but it can't come soon enough.
I should add I did try webOS early on say 2012 I think and it was a gem.
Golden. But when they did that splashy, live dev even in SD and they didn't
give the attendees a free phone to develop on, I knew it too was over.

Well, until the next thing comes along I'll just be with the best there is to
date and that's Apple's iPhone.

------
makecheck
(2018)

